# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور " + «دانلود رایگان»

## mahdi_artur

*پُستِ <جامع>
 انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور "
.: یک بار برای همیشه :.
*
جدید
17 دفتر برنامه ریزی جدید ویژه کنکور 1402 آوردم که شما می تونید با کلیک روی این متن دانلود کنید. دفاتر به شدت ناب و کاربردی. روی متن کلیک کنید تا وارد صفحه دانلود شید.
مهم: زین پس برای راحتی کار فایل ها داخل RAR جمع آوری و آپلود میشه (سهولت دانلود) / شما پس از دانلود فایل RAR تمام فایل های PDF داخلش رو بررسی و دفتر باب طبع رو انتخاب کنید.


اینم فایل های پارساله »

*چک لیست طور روزانه ساده :* ***چک لیست طور روزانه پیشرفته:****چک لیست طور هفتگی پیشرفته :* ***چک لیست طور هفتگی فانتزی:****جدولی هفتگی با گزارش زمانی عمود:****جدولی جمع و جور ساده طرح کانون:****جدولی پیشرفته کیفی (افشار) :****خطی ساده روزانه فعالیت محور:****خطی پیشرفته هفتگی فعالیت محور:****جدولی تفکیک شده آموزش و تست:****جدولی هفتگی تایم لاین دار پیشرفته: 
**طرح 1: 
*** *طرح 2:
*** *طرح 3:****جدولی هفتگی طرح صلیب:****جدولی طرح ساعت:****چند جدولی ترکیبی:****جدولی فشرده:****جدولی هفتگی مربع مستطیلی**گزارش هفتگی جدولی ساده:****گزارش هفتگی جدولی پیشرفته:****گزارش هفتگی دایره ای:****تحلیل آزمون جدولی-پیشرفته:****ثبت وضعیت آزمون های منزل:****روندنما و ثبت آزمون:****ثبت اشکالات مبحث محور آزمون های جامع:****جدولی ویژه جمع بندی سه روز یک بار**جدول آنالیز درسی ویژه دوران جمع بندی**باکسی همراه با گزارش کار****جدولی همراه با چک لیست****جدولی چند تکه****جدولی ساده بدون بازه بندی زمانی****مخصوص گزارش روزانه برای یک هفته****جدولی هفتگی سه رنگ****جدولی ساده برای شروع****فرم گزارش عملکرد تجمعی نیمسال (ویژه آزمون های جمع بندی نیم سال اول و عید)****پکیج روش مطالعه + اصول برنامه ریزی + فرم برنامه ریزی (چیز جالب و قدیمی بود)****جدولی 5 منظوره****جدولی 3 گام****چک لیست فشرده آزمون جامع****چک لیست ویژه عملکرد مطالعاتی****عملکرد هفتگی****فرم گزارش کار روزانه****باکسی جدولی مدل سه روزه (همراه با کادر گزارش کار)* آپدیت جدید مدل 1https://www.uplooder.net/files/ec6e7...د-2.pdf.htmlآپدیت جدید مدل 2https://www.uplooder.net/files/87fd6...د-3.pdf.htmlآپدیت جدید مدل 3https://www.uplooder.net/files/b01ed...د-1.pdf.html*آپدیت جدید فرم 1*فرم-جدید-1.pdf*آپدیت جدید فرم 2*فرم-جدید-2.pdf*آپدیت جدید فرم 3*فرم-جدید--3.pdf*فرم تست زنی آموزشی (به شدت توصیه میشه)*برگه-تست-آموزشی.pdf
*خودتون هم میتونید اگر دفتر خاصی داشتید (دست ساز یا از بقیه) اینجا بزارید../بازم آپدیت می کنم و چیزای خوبی میزارم البته هر وقت رسیدم../اگه دفتری ندارید و دلتون یه دفتر برنامه ریزی میخواد همه رو ببینید و بعد تصمیم بگیرید با کدوم راحت ترید با همون جلو بیاید یا حتی واسه خودتون یکی بسازید../خدافظ**
*

----------


## Meti81

> *تحلیل آزمون جدولی-پیشرفته:***


من خودم یه چیزی مثه این درست کردم البته به نظرم این کامل تره فقط تنها عیبش اینه که جا و فضا برا نوشتن مبحث مورد نظرمون کمه

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mahdi_artur


پُستِ <جامع>
 انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور "
.: یک بار برای همیشه :.
چک لیست طور روزانه ساده : چک لیست طور روزانه پیشرفته:



سلام و روز بخیر
من مدت هاست یه برنامه ریزی روزانه رو طراحی کردم و استفاده میکنم که بنظرم کاملترین برنامه روزانه ممکنه و لینکشو میزارم تا بچه ها استفاده کنن
یه توضیحم بخوام بدم بخش اول یا سربرگ برنامه که تاریخ روز رو میزنی و تو شعار امروز ی جمله انگیزشی برا خودت مینویسی ، تو قسمت حالم چطوره که عاشق این بخشم فلش میزنی و علت حال خوب یا بدتو مینویسی و اگه حالت بده مینویسی چیکار کنی پرانرژی میشی مثلا برا من دوش اب سرد یا ده دیقه پیاده روی منو سرحال میکنه بعد چند دلیل برا شکرگزاری مینویسی و بعد اهدافتو مرور میکنی و تعهد میدی حداقل یه کار کوچیک هم که شده براش بکنی و کار نکرده نداشته باشی بعد درباره عاداتت حرف میزنی که مثلا عادت سحرخیزی رو باید بسازی و عادت کندخوانی رو باید حذف کنی. بعد کارای مهم و فوری رو مینویسی و ترمینال یعنی کارایی که نمیشه امروز انجامش بدی و میمونه برای روزای بعدی
اما مهمترین بخش برنامه لیست تعهد یا تو دو لیسته که 12 تا جا داره و کارایی که باید امرو انجام بشن رو مینویسی و اخر شب باید تیک برنی فقط نکتش اینه که هر کاری که اونجا نوشتی باید انجام بشه و الکی حق نداری بنویسی چون به اهدافت متعهدی و در اخرم که میای درباره امروزت صحبت میکنی که چه درسی از امروز گرفتی نکات مثبت و منفیش چی بوده و ته صفحه که برام جذابه از 1 تا 10 به خودت نمره میدی و علتشم میگی
اینم یه پیش نمایش ازش که بدونید چی دانلود میکنید و فایل پی دی اف اش هم تو لینک پایینه
**
دوستان اگه دوست داشتید از این لینک میتونید دانلودش کنید
https://s21.picofile.com/file/844360...D9%87.pdf.html*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *پُستِ <جامع>
>  انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور "
> .: یک بار برای همیشه :.**خودتون هم میتونید اگر دفتر خاصی داشتید (دست ساز یا از بقیه) اینجا بزارید../**بازم آپدیت می کنم و چیزای خوبی میزارم البته هر وقت رسیدم..**/اگه دفتری ندارید و دلتون یه دفتر برنامه ریزی میخواد همه رو ببینید و بعد تصمیم بگیرید با کدوم راحت ترید با همون جلو بیاید یا حتی واسه خودتون یکی بسازید../خدافظ*


*جدولی دوران جمع بندی سه روز یکبار* *​*

----------


## harisondoc

ممنون بابت تایپک خوبتون

----------


## harisondoc

برای من اینطوریه کلا ساده پسندم حوصله ندارم زیاد بنویسم

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *پُستِ <جامع>
>  انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور "
> .: یک بار برای همیشه :.*


<آپدیت>
باکسی همراه با گزارش کارجدولی همراه با چک لیستجدولی چند تکهجدولی ساده بدون بازه بندی زمانیمخصوص گزارش روزانه برای یک هفتهجدولی هفتگی سه رنگجدولی ساده برای شروعفرم گزارش عملکرد تجمعی نیمسال (ویژه آزمون های جمع بندی نیم سال اول و عید)

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *پُستِ <جامع>
>  انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور "
> .: یک بار برای همیشه :.*




پکیج روش مطالعه + اصول برنامه ریزی + فرم برنامه ریزی (چیز جالب و قدیمی بود)

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *پُستِ <جامع>
>  انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور "
> .: یک بار برای همیشه :.*


*جدولی 5 منظوره****جدولی 3 گام****چک لیست فشرده آزمون جامع****چک لیست ویژه عملکرد مطالعاتی****عملکرد هفتگی****فرم گزارش کار روزانه***

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *پُستِ <جامع>
>  انواع اقسام " دفاتر برنامه ریزی کنکور "
> .: یک بار برای همیشه :.*


*آپدیت شد
*
*باکسی جدولی مدل سه روزه (همراه با کادر گزارش کار)*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

بسیارمفیدوعالی ...
خسته نباشید وممنون

----------


## mahdi_artur

up

----------


## mahdi_artur

سه مدل جدید به پست اصلی اضافه شد.


آپدیت جدید مدل 1https://www.uplooder.net/files/ec6e7...د-2.pdf.htmlآپدیت جدید مدل 2https://www.uplooder.net/files/87fd6...د-3.pdf.htmlآپدیت جدید مدل 3https://www.uplooder.net/files/b01ed...د-1.pdf.html

----------


## mahdi_artur

*آپدیت جدید
*+ سه دفتر جدید به همراه یک فرم تست زنی آموزشی به لیست اصلی اضافه شد. (به رنگ طلایی در انتهای لیست)

*آپدیت جدید فرم 1*فرم-جدید-1.pdf*آپدیت جدید فرم 2*فرم-جدید-2.pdf*آپدیت جدید فرم 3*فرم-جدید--3.pdf

*فرم تست زنی آموزشی (به شدت توصیه میشه)*برگه-تست-آموزشی.pdf
*توضیحات فرم مربوط به تست زنی آموزشی:*
*می توانید برای هر درس یک برگه تست آماده کنید و تست های خود را در آن وارد نمایید.*
*در ستون اول که خالی می باشد می توانید هر بار که به آن تست مراجعه می کنید، یک علامت بگذارید. ( تست هایی که نزده اید یا غلط زده اید —> برگشت پذیری)*
*در ضمن می توانید از این برگه برای آزمون های جامع  آزمایشی که از خودتون می گیرید، استفاده نمایید.*

----------


## Hadi.Z

*UP 
نمیدونم این قالب بین فایل ها هستش یا نه ولی من خیلی دوسش داشتم :


نوشته هاش در جاهای خالی ( مثل تست ، منبع و ... ) قابل ادیت و حذف هستن. هر چند واسه پرینت آنچنان اذیت نمیکنن و کمرنگ میفتن. 

راستی آقا مهدی واسه «تحلیل آزمون» یه چنین سبک فایل هایی دارین ؟ ( غیر اون دو سه تایی که قرار دادید. )

پ.ن : چک کردم شماره هفتمی از بالا تقریبا همینه  | اون یه جدول اضافی هم پایینش داره. 

*

----------


## mahdi_artur

> *UP 
> نمیدونم این قالب بین فایل ها هستش یا نه ولی من خیلی دوسش داشتم :
> 
> 
> نوشته هاش در جاهای خالی ( مثل تست ، منبع و ... ) قابل ادیت و حذف هستن. هر چند واسه پرینت آنچنان اذیت نمیکنن و کمرنگ میفتن. 
> 
> راستی آقا مهدی واسه «تحلیل آزمون» یه چنین سبک فایل هایی دارین ؟ ( غیر اون دو سه تایی که قرار دادید. )
> 
> پ.ن : چک کردم شماره هفتمی از بالا تقریبا همینه  | اون یه جدول اضافی هم پایینش داره. 
> ...


سلام
برای تحلیل آزمون فرم های خوبی قرار گرفته، 
آن جدول فکر می کنم جدول افشار باشد.

----------


## Negin_M27

*Up
از جدول و چک لیست های تحلیل آزمون برای این دوران حتما استفاده کنید..*

----------


## _Aurora82_

Up

----------


## hls141516

Up

----------


## mahdi_artur

اون هفته یسری دفتر جدید میذارم مناسب کنکور 1402 کیف کنید

----------


## -ftme

> اون هفته یسری دفتر جدید میذارم مناسب کنکور 1402 کیف کنید



خیلی ممنون آقا مهدی واقعا جاشون این وسط خالی بود :Y (389):

----------


## -ftme

برگه گزارشکار هفتگی (مناسب پشت کنکوری هایی که ترمیم معدل ندارند/ویژه 1402):


اگر شرایط دیگه ای دارین و از این سبک خوشتون اومده خوشحال میشم بهم بگید تا برای شما هم طراحی کنم :Yahoo (3):

----------


## mahdi_artur

جدید
17 دفتر برنامه ریزی جدید ویژه کنکور 1402 آوردم که شما می تونید با کلیک روی این متن دانلود کنید. دفاتر به شدت ناب و کاربردی. روی متن کلیک کنید تا وارد صفحه دانلود شید.
مهم: زین پس برای راحتی کار فایل ها داخل RAR جمع آوری و آپلود میشه (سهولت دانلود) / شما پس از دانلود فایل RAR تمام فایل های PDF داخلش رو بررسی و دفتر باب طبع رو انتخاب کنید.

یه نکته دیگه هم بگم:
بعد بررسی بیش از 300 دفتر برنامه ریزی دارم این رو به شما میگم
دوست عزیز که هنوز به دنبال بهترین دفتر برنامه ریزی بهترین مشاور ایرانی دوست گرام که دنبال دفتر برنامه ریزی سینا تهرانی هنوز. من که از هرجا که بگی دفتر برنامه ریزی دیدم بهت میگم هیچ احدی نمیتونه ادعا کنه یه دفتر برنامه ریزی جدید تونسته کشف و تولید کنه که خارج از ایده های این تاپیک باشه یعنی من از یه جایی به بعد هرچی دفتر از مشاورای پولی و غیرپولی بازار دیدم مشابه دفاتر همین تاپیک بود. حالا میتونی رایگان از همینا استفاده کنی میتونی هم بری پول بدی پلنر گل و بلبل خاله سارا یا پلنر اجی مجی لا ترجی استاد مهندس دکتر معجزه گران رو تهیه کنی ولی من بهت قول میدم قالب کلی تمام پلنرهای جهان عین فایل های همین تاپیک باشه.

----------


## -ftme

دفتر برنامه ریزی هفتگی تایم لاین دار + جدول جمعبندی هفته(مناسب برای تمامی پایه ها و حتی دانشجویان / من خودم از این استفاده میکنم):
https://up.20script.ir/do.php?filena...-هفته.pdf

----------


## mahdi_artur

> دفتر برنامه ریزی هفتگی تایم لاین دار + جدول جمعبندی هفته(مناسب برای تمامی پایه ها و حتی دانشجویان / من خودم از این استفاده میکنم):


سلام
فایلی که قرار داده اید موجود نیست

----------


## -ftme

> سلام
> فایلی که قرار داده اید موجود نیست


سلام خیلی ممنون که اطلاع دادید.
مجددا اپلود میکنم :Y (389): 

https://up.20script.ir/do.php?filena...-هفته.pdf

----------


## نیلا_بانو

کانالی سراغ دارید که برنامه درسی رایگان مطابق ازمون قلم چی داشته باشه؟
خودم شخصی سازیش میکنم فقط یه برنامه کلی میخوام
قبلا رویان برنامه میذاشت اما الان دیگه نه
برنامه ای که بیوگراوند هم قرار میده مناسب من نیست چون من مدرسه میرم و اون مناسب فارغ التحصیل هاست.
غیر این دوتا ممنون میشم اگه بهم معرفی کنید

----------


## -ftme

> دفتر برنامه ریزی هفتگی تایم لاین دار + جدول جمعبندی هفته(مناسب برای تمامی پایه ها و حتی دانشجویان / من خودم از این استفاده میکنم):
> https://up.20script.ir/do.php?filena...-هفته.pdf



فایل اصلاح شد :Yahoo (94):

----------


## LEA

*up*

----------


## serendipity21

یه دفتر برنامه ریزی دیدم
چک لیست داشت مثلا درس به درس مبحثی
مثلا زیست دهم فصل اول 
از اول تا اخر هر چی مربوط میشد به این فصل
تعداد تست درسنامه فیلم منبع تکمیلی تست و ... همه چی 
جالب لود

----------


## LEA

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط serendipity21


یه دفتر برنامه ریزی دیدم
چک لیست داشت مثلا درس به درس مبحثی
مثلا زیست دهم فصل اول 
از اول تا اخر هر چی مربوط میشد به این فصل
تعداد تست درسنامه فیلم منبع تکمیلی تست و ... همه چی 
جالب لود


لینک pdf دفتری که میفرمایین رو ندارین؟*

----------

